# I STOLE YOUR AVATAR!!! (Buffie started this!)



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

Carrie I have your AVATAR!! *Evil laugh*

But you can't get mine!!! Neener neener neener!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

SCANDALOUS!! Bad girl! Bad bad bad girl... but since you snaked Carrie's avatar, does that mean *she* actually experiences *your* punishment? Hrrmmm. 

Makes ya think, don't it?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> SCANDALOUS!! Bad girl! Bad bad bad girl... but since you snaked Carrie's avatar, does that mean *she* actually experiences *your* punishment? Hrrmmm.
> 
> Makes ya think, don't it?



Buffie honey - reading that actually gave me a sharp Pain in my head!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

So do I give the Excedrine to *you* or *Carrie*? Or does Fatlane have to give it to you? Or Carrie? Owww... now *I* have a pain in my head... or does Fatlane have the pain in his head? Hrm...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> So do I give the Excedrine to *you* or *Carrie*? Or does Fatlane have to give it to you? Or Carrie? Owww... now *I* have a pain in my head... or does Fatlane have the pain in his head? Hrm...



You're trying to make my head explode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked: 

(or maybe it's Carrie's head)


----------



## Ash (Mar 29, 2006)

This could get confusing for a dunce like me who only looks at the avatars to identify post authors...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

too confusing is right!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! We drive you crazy by stealing AVATARS!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

I can steal the avatar... but I can't moderate the boards?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I can steal the avatar... but I can't moderate the boards?



OOOO good one Fuzzy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

So once we've stolen one... we shouldn't steal another... and another?


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, it's happening already?? 

YAY!!! Chaos ensues!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

Keep current stolen avatars for at least 12-24 hours, so others may enjoy your naughty pranks tomorrow... Then steal s'more! Whoo hoo!!! 

Clever theft, ripley! Nice touch!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> Okay, it's happening already??
> 
> YAY!!! Chaos ensues!



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!! Can't... Breathe....


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooh, I think I have created a monster here...



> Anything done for the first time unleashes a demon.
> 
> *Dave Sim*


Oh, well...


Just remember to put your avatars in your profile so others are able to 'borrow' them once you've got someone else's.

Really, this _was_ just supposed to be for April Fool's day, but I guess there's no denying the will of the people!

This will really confuse the newbies!


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Boy, is *this* ever going to get confusing!


----------



## missaf (Mar 29, 2006)

Poor Rainy


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

I changed mine!! See, I'm pretty now!!:wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I changed mine!! See, I'm pretty now!!:wubu:



Good steal Aliena!! LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Just remember to put your avatars in your profile so others are able to 'borrow' them once you've got someone else's.


 
But that's part of the game isn't it? To steal others avatars before they get yours?? You have to use strategery that way! LOL


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Buffie is one of those kids that you have to REALLY HIDE all the Christmas presents from, I can just tell.

(Okay, so am I, but that's beside the point)


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Ugggnnnhhh....

MY HEAD A SPLODE!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 29, 2006)

I Stole the Chippy!!!! Wheeeeee!!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 29, 2006)

Chippy says: Brr. I'm cold. I need a sweater.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Good steal Aliena!! LOL



HeeHee, what can I say? Except, I really, really, really, really, really, really, admire this woman. She's amazing!!! If I were a guy or a lesbian, I'd chase her around the desk!!:wubu: 

Sorry Tina--I hope I didn't embarrass you!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I Stole the Chippy!!!! Wheeeeee!!!!




Heheheh! Congrats on the great steal!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2006)

I _may_ have gone a little overboard here.


----------



## Donna (Mar 29, 2006)

Sandie started this thread, practically begging someone to steal hers so I obliged.  *does a goofy little dance*


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Tonight, tonight... I'll have a hundred avatars tonight...


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> HeeHee, what can I say? Except, I really, really, really, really, really, really, admire this woman. She's amazing!!! If I were a guy or a lesbian, I'd chase her around the desk!!:wubu:
> 
> Sorry Tina--I hope I didn't embarrass you!



No, silly, you just made me do a double-take.

LOL Okay, you're makin' me blush now, honey. 

And A, you were pretty before, so don't say that. :kiss2:


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina, are you really "sweetheat" or is that a typo?


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

missaf said:


> Poor Rainy




If I didn't think rainy would get a laugh out of this I wouldn't do it. 

Oh, that reminds me....I forgot her goatee...


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG, ripley, you are just too much. 

Yeah, rainy, jamie meant to call me "sweetheart" but called me "sweetheat" instead and said it should be my handle. I'm leaving it up until tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> OMG, ripley, you are just too much.
> 
> Yeah, rainy, jamie meant to call me "sweetheart" but called me "sweetheat" instead and said it should be my handle. I'm leaving it up until tomorrow, I guess.




"Too much" is a good thing.  

And I like Sweetheat...it's cute!


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Not as cute as jamie is, though.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Is it possible we're having too much fun with this concept?


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

No. Not yet, but coming close with 'you' (well, 'you' as Abbie Hoffman) saying this:

_No, Vickie, I said you were jealous of my fantastic tits is all. _ 

Good times.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ooh, I think I have created a monster here...
> 
> Oh, well...
> 
> ...



Sorry... but it was SUCH a great idea... Jane even said so. The devil made me do it. I have no patience. Sandie's right about Christmas. I had all the presents figured out weeks ahead. 

C'est la vie!

I'm off to thieve some more! WHAAA HA HA HA HAAAAAA!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

I just realized that people first logging in today are going to be as confused after April 1 as we are prior to that date.

Too bad!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Sorry... but it was SUCH a great idea... Jane even said so. The devil made me do it. I have no patience. Sandie's right about Christmas. I had all the presents figured out weeks ahead.
> 
> C'est la vie!
> 
> I'm off to thieve some more! WHAAA HA HA HA HAAAAAA!



Hahaha now I'm fatter than you, Buffie~! I AM TEH KELLIGRL!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hahaha now I'm fatter than you, Buffie~! I AM TEH KELLIGRL!!!!



You competitive little hooker! Does yours even technically count as a stolen avatar!?!? Hrrrmmmm??? Does it?!?  

~Licks your face and runs away...~


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Hhahahahahahah Blackjack... you really committed to the role of the pretty shiny Miss Vickster...

Tina.. I forgot to look at the name and though Brian had popped in.. I like Sweetheat in your title..very appropriate :wubu:. I have started a little song with you too. To the tune of "Steam Heat." If only ya could hear it.

Ripley... it is good to see rainy's lil devil come out.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> You competitive little hooker! Does yours even technically count as a stolen avatar!?!? Hrrrmmmm??? Does it?!?
> 
> ~Licks your face and runs away...~



I sure as hell didn't _compensate_ Kelligrl for this image! 

~Chases Jes and is distracted by a Krispy Kreme storefront!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

Fine fine... then it is stolen. Fair enough. Hey, look over there... free cake!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Cake? Where?


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

This is the chaotic-est things have been for quite some time.

I think I'll give back all the money on those old subscriptions... after I eat another box of crullers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

I really love you guys.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I really love you guys.



I love you, too, Fuzzy.

I need some spaghetti, now.


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

FL, I just can't get enough of your thin face and great big butt.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

I love big butts, and I don't know why...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Why thank you. My secret is duct-taping my face down as I feel the excess calories converting into fat. Since it's restricted there, it goes to other, less restrained parts of my body.

But it only works if I got a "lady mullet" hairdo. For some reason, it gives me mystic powers. Try it yourself and see what happens. You'll have a butt the size of Cleveland in no time, yet your face will be thin as chips. With cute dimples.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Why thank you. My secret is duct-taping my face down as I feel the excess calories converting into fat. Since it's restricted there, it goes to other, less restrained parts of my body.
> 
> But it only works if I got a "lady mullet" hairdo. For some reason, it gives me mystic powers. Try it yourself and see what happens. You'll have a butt the size of Cleveland in no time, yet your face will be thin as chips. With cute dimples.



(You're right.. this post is gonna look weird with your real avatar... )


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I love big butts, and I don't know why...


 
Thanks a ton Fuzz-meister, now I will have that song in my head for days.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA! NINJA RAP!
NINJA! NINJA RAP!

How's that, EP? Any help?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

It was nine feet high and six feet wide, soft as a downy chick 
It was made from the feathers of forty-'leven geese
Took a whole bolt of cloth for the tick 
It'd hold eight kids, four hound dogs and a piggy we stole from the shed 
We didn't get much sleep but we had a lot of fun....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

I love big buts and I don't know why.... 

Nope didn't work... it is a catchy tune though, great rythm to type to....... and I don't know why.....


----------



## rainyday (Mar 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> If I didn't think rainy would get a laugh out of this I wouldn't do it.  Besides, I'll let her win ten games straight to make up for it.



I like the look so much I started downing testosterone today! I'm perplexed at how to stimulate horn growth though.


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2006)

You're horny enough.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2006)

I absolutely HATE this avatar stealing, I'm reading things and thinking it's the person, then realizing a page into the thread that it wasn't, and have to reread everything so it all makes sense again. 

Hate it. Can't wait until it's over. 

LOL


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

I hear ya, AM. Still can't get over fatlane talking about his tits. 

And I see myself making posts that I know I didn't make. 

And then posts I think I made, evidently Les Toil made them.

And Rainy has a Salvador Dali moustache. That's almost the most disturbing thing of all.

And it's not even the 1970's.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2006)

I was feeling lazy, so I stole my own avatar.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Awww, now that's no fun. I think you should steal Buffie's avatar.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> I hear ya, AM. Still can't get over fatlane talking about his tits.
> 
> And I see myself making posts that I know I didn't make.
> 
> ...



I was completely thrown by Jes wanting Misse to be her co-pilot. That entire road trip thread is IMPOSSIBLE to read for comprehension with all the avatars switched. I think I might just turn them all off until this ends... LOL


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> It was nine feet high and six feet wide, soft as a downy chick
> It was made from the feathers of forty-'leven geese
> Took a whole bolt of cloth for the tick
> It'd hold eight kids, four hound dogs and a piggy we stole from the shed
> We didn't get much sleep but we had a lot of fun....



John Denver is rolling in his grave. Oy gevalt!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Awww, now that's no fun. I think you should steal Buffie's avatar.



I can't. Buffie is using someone else's avatar. I guess I will use my original avatar for a while.


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 30, 2006)

heyhey, this is kinda fun...

did we have to get permission first...? Cause i done stol'd it.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I absolutely HATE this avatar stealing, I'm reading things and thinking it's the person, then realizing a page into the thread that it wasn't, and have to reread everything so it all makes sense again.
> 
> Hate it. Can't wait until it's over.
> 
> LOL


It could be worse. A board I used to belong to allowed everyone to change their title, avatar, _and_name. The only way you could know who anyone was? The numeric UID. Even the board owner didn't know who anyone was, and after a while she killed the name and title changing.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Steal away...
Steal away...
Steal away the niiiiiight...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> It could be worse. A board I used to belong to allowed everyone to change their title, avatar, _and_name. The only way you could know who anyone was? The numeric UID. Even the board owner didn't know who anyone was, and after a while she killed the name and title changing.



Well, I did everything except the profile info and my name.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

The stolen avatar alone is enough for mass chaos.

Love it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

But we need to get more users into the stealing..


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Saturday will bring them...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

Im gonna steal someones keys next!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Im gonna steal someones keys next!



I think that Chippy and I shouldn't be the only ones arguing over who we are.

(I'm Spartacus, BTW)


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

I am Spartacus, what do I gotta repeat this until I'm blue in the face?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

I wish you'd stop it and admit I'm the real Sparatus.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

*pfffffffffffft!!*


----------



## Buffie (Mar 30, 2006)

Ohmigawd, is that a peeing monkey!? It looks just like Fatlane.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Ohmigawd, is that a peeing monkey!? It looks just like Fatlane.



Hey, Buffie, I was gonna do something to your picture then thought better. Sort of like disgracing Mount Rushmore.

Or Mounts Rushmore.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 30, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Hey, Buffie, I was gonna do something to your picture then thought better. Sort of like disgracing Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Or Mounts Rushmore.



HA! Sounds hilarious!!! Wacky photos RULE!


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Ohmigawd, is that a peeing monkey!? It looks just like Fatlane.



LMAO! I hadn't thought of that, Buffie. But now that you mention it...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Shut. Up. Both of you.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

*pffffffffffft!!*


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

What in the name of molten lava are those smileys doing?


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> What in the name of molten lava are those smileys doing?


"I-can't-hear-you"-ing, I think.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Buffie said:


> HA! Sounds hilarious!!! Wacky photos RULE!




Hey, Babe? Who are you in that photo? John of Ark?


----------



## FEast (Mar 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> What in the name of molten lava are those smileys doing?


Pirouetting, no? In only the most tasteful manner, of course!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Hey, Babe? Who are you in that photo? John of Ark?



1. Joan of Ar*c*
2. No, it's Spartacus.

But she's just playing, 'cause I'm Spartacus.


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2006)

Rainy!!!

Your boss for a day avatar is killing me.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 31, 2006)

jamie said:


> Rainy!!!
> 
> Your boss for a day avatar is killing me.



I think when I go gray someday I'm going to cut my hair in a bob like this. Kind of like it 

Now if only possession of the avatar conferred the secret chief powers, too. Darn.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd steal someone's avatar, but then people'd really not know who I was.

Dramatic organ music,
--Littleghost


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

Silly. I remember your postings from the old board, littleghost. You've been around for a while.


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree, Rainy...

Great Avie!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2006)

I make this avatar look good..LMFAO  Happy April Fools day peeps


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 1, 2006)

::mumbles and grumbles:: yeah, you do make it look good. Better than me. LoL oh well...


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

I decided to steal this avatar. Sure, I also have it here, but I stole a copy and am using that. 

Dude, this is great fun. What's up for May?


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

I've always wanted to be taller.

Always wondered what it would be like to be slim...

Always wondered what it would be like to be a man for a day...

Always wondered what it would be like to have a penis...

mmmmm I want a massive penis. 

I want a massive penis that I can play with any time I want to!

I've always wanted to be looked up to.

I've always wanted to make hearts go *pitter-patter*

I've always wanted to make others go weak in the knees...

Sometimes I wish I were more cocky and brash...and didn't give a damn about what others thought... and could tell them exactly what I think.

So.... I asked Mini if I could steal (borrow) his avatar for today, the one that said something like "F*ck you and your theory". 

Mini switched avatars before I saved his previous one, so I made this one to use. Thanks, Mini.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry you didn't get Mini's avatar. Is his current one controversial enough? I just got back after shopping for falafel ingredients...


----------



## Obesus (Apr 1, 2006)

I am sorely disappointed, grouchy, cantankerous and crochety now. Ahhhhh....oh.....I am always that way...sorry...no problemo! Muchas Gracias :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I am sorely disappointed, grouchy, cantankerous and crochety now. Ahhhhh....oh.....I am always that way...sorry...no problemo! Muchas Gracias :kiss2:



Well, if you just had those devil-may-care '68 curly locks going on, maybe your mug would have held more coffee, if you know what I mean, and I have no idea what I mean...


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 1, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I am sorely disappointed, grouchy, cantankerous and crochety now. Ahhhhh....oh.....I am always that way...sorry...no problemo! Muchas Gracias :kiss2:


Well, you had it not out, where any might encounter it, because of your not to be posting much, thereby, no one was much minded to pilfer it.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Or, those who *did* steal it are posting on a board... _not of this world!_


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 1, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I am sorely disappointed, grouchy, cantankerous and crochety now. Ahhhhh....oh.....I am always that way...sorry...no problemo! Muchas Gracias :kiss2:



Ah, Obesus returns! Outta site outta mind, they say! Hope ya dern well.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Indeed. One hopes he's well enough to obviate using the Obesussignal.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Indeed. One hopes he's well enough to obviate using the Obesussignal.


It would be mightily strange, if it were that such a signal did have the same effect as did the "Batsignal for the stork".


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

I've used it once before. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 1, 2006)

I received an email from an old friend today...she titled it:
"Atlan/Tentacle Lady Kick ASS"
The truly scary thing is that I know exactly what she is talking about...a certain UNDERSEA deity...no, not THAT one...named Loquai...our old friend and nemesis...party lady to the Elder Gods! Wa-hooooooey!
My advice is to be verrrrrry careful when creating astral plane dakinis...they can leave quite the oily mess on the bedroom floor! Huzzah!



fatlane said:


> I've used it once before. Worked like a champ.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ataraxia (Apr 1, 2006)

And now I know truly, if I did not before, why I have missed Obesus...


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

He always brings out the best in my Google Image searches.


----------



## Jane (Apr 1, 2006)

YAY...an Obesian return for 4/1.....who could have asked for more????


----------



## Obesus (Apr 1, 2006)

Did you notice that Miss Buffie AGAIN started a thread where we meet and greet? That is downright mysterioso! Miss B must be an avatar of ERIS or somebody cool like that! (Ducks head!)



Jane said:


> YAY...an Obesian return for 4/1.....who could have asked for more????


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Of course, that pic is from _before_ Eris had a boob job.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Of course, that pic is from _before_ Eris had a boob job.


I call it the "Eris-karate-chop" pic.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 2, 2006)

Hiiiiiiiiiiii-yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Does Eris have a Miss Piggy voice?


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiii-yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> Does Eris have a Miss Piggy voice?


Only when appropriate. Or inappropriate, as the case may be.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I decided to steal this avatar. Sure, I also have it here, but I stole a copy and am using that.
> 
> Dude, this is great fun. What's up for May?


Well, May the First is May Day, right?

This opens up (at least) two possibilities:

*1* The pagan angle.

Dance around the Maypole, celebrating the arrival of spring.



*2* The labour angle.

Celebrate the gains of, state the future goals of, or decry the shortcomings of the labour movement. Sing "The Internationale".



As far as avatars, this means you could put up a picture of a well-known labour leader, or a picture of a pole.

Or cover both bases by using Lech Walesa as your avatar.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 3, 2006)

Mayday is also something to say as you plunge to your doom in an aircraft. I could go with a Hindenburg avatar for that... "OH THE HUMANITY!" for my user title...

I'll try it now, to see how it flies.

Pun intended, BTW.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, May the First is May Day, right?
> 
> This opens up (at least) two possibilities:
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, I quote passages from The Golden Bough explaining the concept. The rest of the board goes to sleep.


----------



## Janet (Apr 3, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Meanwhile, I quote passages from The Golden Bough explaining the concept. The rest of the board goes to sleep.



It's a fertility ritual, I believe. And as such, is to be done au naturale. 

That might keep 'em awake!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 3, 2006)

Janet said:


> It's a fertility ritual, I believe. And as such, is to be done au naturale.
> 
> That might keep 'em awake!


Or, might keep them _*up*_.  

...


----------



## Janet (Apr 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Or, might keep them _*up*_.
> 
> ...



Well, aren't you naughty? 

Where's Jes? She usually shows when things go in this direction.

 



Pants.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2006)

Mine flies better, Fatlane.

...Sorta.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 4, 2006)

It does look like a huge manatee...

(Gets out copy of Frazer's immortal book...)

Will you be reading from the abridged or unabridged _The Golden Bough?_


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It does look like a huge manatee...
> 
> (Gets out copy of Frazer's immortal book...)
> 
> Will you be reading from the abridged or unabridged _The Golden Bough?_


Well, given that the original is not to be found anywhere these last 50 years or so...


----------



## fatlane (Apr 4, 2006)

So... the _student_ version it is...


----------



## Janet (Apr 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Or, might keep them _*up*_.
> 
> ...



Fatlane, and Blackjack, interesting choice of avatar for the Maypole readings.

Don't forget, you're supposed to keep them up!


----------

